

Ask HN: How can I learn English? - matiasp

Im going to NYC for three month to launch my startup and need to improve my English.<p>Any startup doing something interesting on language learning?
======
arturogro25
I've used the Rosetta Stone program for learning new languages and it's really
cool. The software uses images, text, sound, and video to teach words and
grammar by spaced repetition, without translation. It is used by the United
States Army to help troops deploying to the Middle East learn the Arabic
language for conversations and phrases important in a military situation. It
was available to all US Army personnel, US Military Academy cadets, contracted
US Army ROTC Cadets and other special guests with a sponsor. Try:
[https://www.rosettastone.com/‎](https://www.rosettastone.com/‎)

~~~
voidlogic
Rosetta stone is very expensive compared to Duolingo (which is free). Also
there was study that showed while Rosetta stone was more effective than class
room instruction it was only half as effective as Duolingo:
[http://static.duolingo.com/s3/DuolingoReport_Final.pdf](http://static.duolingo.com/s3/DuolingoReport_Final.pdf)

------
voidlogic
Checkout Duolingo: [https://www.duolingo.com/](https://www.duolingo.com/)

This and watching English media should get you ready for an immersion
experience which is considered by most the best way to learn. If you have the
opportunity to speak with native speakers before your departure, do that too!

------
hmcm55
Check out [https://www.verbling.com/](https://www.verbling.com/), its (YC S11)

------
gault8121
Try [http://www.quill.org](http://www.quill.org)

Quill provides interactive English grammar lessons. The entire site is free.

~~~
matiasp
Love the 9 errors game.

I've never seen 'Learning by Proofreading'.

~~~
gault8121
You can see all of our lessons here:
[http://www.quill.org/lessons](http://www.quill.org/lessons)

We've already built 150 lessons. If you'd like to track your progress, you can
create both a teacher account and a student account. Assign lessons from the
teacher account to the student account.

